# Tanfoglio Witness - 10mm?



## ship4brains (Sep 1, 2011)

First time poster!!!

I just purchased a Tanfoglio Witness full steel frame 9mm / 22 combo. It is a beautiful pistol for the money. Research I've done shows other caliber options exist, including 10mm.

Curious, if anyone here has a Tanfoglio set up as a 10mm? Is the frame/slide/action up to the task? 

As well as being a first time poster at this forum, I'm somewhat of a pistol newbie.


----------

